# Best looking Townhouses/Brownstones/Rowhomes in your city



## Jaeger

Philadelphia being one of the oldest cities in America and the countries original capital city, has more of a European culture and this is reflected in it's historic architecture and many town and row houses. kay:


----------



## PedroGabriel

philadweller said:


> In the US, I think Boston, Manhattan, Brooklyn, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, Washington DC, Chicago and St. Louis.
> 
> In the world, no doubt London.


that's of course because of your preference. In North America by the shown pics, liked Quebec only, could be in Europe. As for US/UK it seems it fits your taste, following your comment, not mine.

in Europe, by the presented pic, liked Amsterdam, not a surprise, the canals are just wonderful.


----------



## Jaeger

PedroGabriel said:


> that's of course because of your preference. In North America by the shown pics, liked Quebec only, could be in Europe. As for US/UK it seems it fits your taste, following your comment, not mine.
> 
> in Europe, by the presented pic, liked Amsterdam, not a surprise, the canals are just wonderful.


Easy trigger, nobody is denying Amsterdam is a wonderful city, it's within easy reach of London by train.

Amsterdam is a wonderful city, and one I really enjoy visiting.

It is also a city that I know Philadweller likes, as he has visited the city and put photos of Amsterdam on this site previously.

Finally London also has extensive canals, with big townhouses and terraces lining the regents canal around little venice, in the east end at Limehouse and the Grand Union canal runs through the new Paddington Basin Development in London. You can find details of Londons canals here - http://www.londoncanals.co.uk/

I am also pretty sure Paris has some of the most elegant townhouses in the world. If ever there were a beautiful city it is Paris.



















Cafe La Villa in London's Little Venice is a nice place to stop for a coffee.






































All the best.  :cheers:


----------



## philadweller

Quote:
Originally Posted by philadweller 
"In the US, I think Boston, Manhattan, Brooklyn, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, Washington DC, Chicago and St. Louis. "

In the world, no doubt London.

"that's of course because of your preference. In North America by the shown pics, liked Quebec only, could be in Europe. As for US/UK it seems it fits your taste, following your comment, not mine.

"in Europe, by the presented pic, liked Amsterdam, not a surprise, the canals are just wonderful."

Hey there are tons of fantastic rowhome cities I was just limiting this to my own country. I forgot to add San Juan.

Any of the US cities that I listed can pass for Europe as well, not just Quebec City. Quebec City resembles Brittany.


----------



## pokistic

Wow London has so many magnificent rows! Thanks for those wonderful photos! kay:

Yes Paris is beautiful with its rows of apartment buildings. But I want to see rows of homes? Are there any? 

Please post more of Amsterdam rows homes too. What about other cities in Europe? South America or Asia?


----------



## Taller Better

I'm enjoying the pictures! It would be very difficult to say which city has the most beautiful townhouses, as there are so many... Paris and London spring to the front, but Boston, Philly and New York also have some beauties. I think the nicest in Canada are probably in Montreal.


----------



## Jaeger

Thanks for the positive comments kay:

As for Paris, I will leave it up to the Parisian Forumers to post some good pics of Paris Town Houses. 



LONDON




































































































Modern London Townhouses


----------



## Mr Bricks

Those London pics are fantastic! Beatiful!

I´m really impressed by Quebeq as well, looks very European.


----------



## Jaeger

Modern Terrace Housing and Terrace Town Houses have once again become fashionable, with schemes such as this one at Balkerne Heights in Colchester in England.


----------



## philadweller

Just saw a special on Lyons, France. That city has some fine rowhomes too. Stockholm, Sweden too...ohh and Sydney, Australia seems to have an abundance of sweet rowhomes.


----------



## the spliff fairy

some of my London pics. Note the grittier rowhouses too:


----------



## Jaeger

philadweller said:


> Just saw a special on Lyons, France. That city has some fine rowhomes too. Stockholm, Sweden too...ohh and Sydney, Australia seems to have an abundance of sweet rowhomes.


Sydney will have, it has many British influences such as terraces in parts of the city.

In Britain we are trying to regenerate old terrace streets in our Northern Cities, an example that North Philadelphia would do well to follow if it is to move forward and out of poverty.

http://www.urbansplash.co.uk/chimneypotpark/

http://www.designforhomes.org/hda/2008/shortlist/complete.html


----------



## tk780

Some more from Germany

*Bonn:*


















































































*Bremen:
*

































































*Hamburg:*

































































*Mainz:*


----------



## monkeyronin

Toronto's townhouses are far from the nicest (that honour would go to either Boston or London, in my opinion), but I figured I'd post some more anyway. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ettml/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ettml/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ettml/



























By Taller, Better









By Taller, Better


















By Flar


----------



## philadweller

There are so many cities that have fantastic rowhomes... really tough question to answer.


----------



## Chicagoago

I always forget how much I absolutely love Boston. I need to get back there, it's just an amazing city. Beautiful.

I have a place in my heart for Amsterdam's as well. They're awesome to look at as you walk the canals, and of course London's are top notch as well.


----------



## Jaeger

The Victorian Town Houses and Mansions of London's South Kensington.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast

I LOVE place like these...


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast

I LOVE places like these...


----------



## Jaeger

This is quite an attractive and unusual building in Kensington (London), it was formerly home to the Royal College of Organists.


----------



## krull

Great topic. London and Boston sure have good looking rows. But NYC sure has plenty of nice ones too. These photos comes from my walking tours that I had posted in the past. So I am very limited to some neighborhoods unfortunately. But here are the neighborhoods in NYC that I have been to so far. NYC tends to have a lot more combinations of townhouses and they can be next to many apartment mid rises and high rises. On one street there will be many different architectural type of buildings. In Brooklyn, Townhomes/Brownstones rows can take a full street. In Manhattan most of it is a mix environment.


*West Village (Manhattan):*






































































































*Washington Heights (Manhattan):*


































































*Central Harlem (Manhattan):*






































































































*Downtown (Brooklyn):*


































































*Brooklyn Heights (Brooklyn):*


----------



## butterfingers22

Probably the most famous terraced street or "rowhomes" in the world, can't believe no one's mentioned it so far!

CORRIE!


----------



## Jaeger

Sylvia Plath committed Suicide in this house in London at nearby 23 Fitzroy Road on the 11th February 1963. 23 Fitzroy Road was once lived in by W.B Yates hence the blue plaque.


----------



## Jaeger

Brook Street, London - George Fredrick Handel and Jimi Hendrix have blue plaques next to each other, as they both lived on the street in neighbouring flats but centuries apart.


----------



## Jaeger

21-22 Lansdowne Crescent, Notting Hill (Formerly the Samarkand Hotel), where Jimi Hendrix Died - 18th September 1970 - http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/september/18/newsid_3528000/3528692.stm


----------



## Jaeger

Good New York Brownstone pics Krull kay:


----------



## Streuth

There are some very impressive pictures in this thread. London is amazing!

We call them terraces houses in Melbounre. I found these pictures of Melbourne "terrace house" at Wikipedia here.


----------



## Taller Better

butterfingers22 said:


> Probably the most famous terraced street or "rowhomes" in the world, can't believe no one's mentioned it so far!
> 
> CORRIE!



Party at the Rover's tonight!!! 
:dance:

Been a lot happen on that street since I first tuned in back in the mid 70's.


----------



## city_thing

I f*cking love Coronation St.

Not quite as much as I love Eastenders though.


----------



## staff

There aren't an abundance of row homes (except for ugly ones built in the 60-80s) in Scandinavia, but here are some nice Copenhagen row homes;


----------



## Mr Bricks

^Wow that looks weird. I quite like it.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Bit dull, but this is what we've got.


----------



## pokistic

^ I agree about the dullness. But I am sure they are expensive.

Also thanks for those nice NYC ones krull. Do you have any from the Upper East Side or Upper West Side? Thanks.

Waiting for more cities. France? Spain? South America? More Asians too.


----------



## staff

SuomiPoika said:


> ^Wow that looks weird. I quite like it.


Yeah, they're quite nice actually. 











Another, less charming row home area. Although it's old too.


----------



## philadweller

Some of these are clearly not rowhomes. Rowhomes were never intended to have garages at street level and they are not meant to be gated off.


----------



## monkeyronin

philadweller said:


> Some of these are clearly not rowhomes. Rowhomes were never intended to have garages at street level and they are not meant to be gated off.


Not having a garage or gates is not a requirement to being a rowhouse.


----------



## monkeyronin

Since people were asking for more Asian cities, Singapore has a few.


----------



## trainrover

Jaeger said:


>


I know whatcha mean....for me it was Janis Joplin....t'was hard news for a child to swallow.





Jaeger said:


> Paris has some of the most elegant townhouses


But wouldn't a _hotel particulier_ be more than a townhouse? I don't associate Paris with townhouses; townmansions, yes, but not townhouses.


----------



## pokistic

Thanks for the Singapore ones monkeyronin. They are kind of cute. Any idea how old are they?


----------



## tk780

More Hamburg, found in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21442992#post21442992




StoneRose said:


>


----------



## Jaeger

Marc Bolan's (Field) childhood terrace house near Stoke Newington Common, London.










Shrine near Barnes in London, where Bolan died in 1977.


----------



## Jaeger

Other Such London Shrines include:

Abbey Road



















& 1 Logan Place Kensington, where Freddie Mercury lived and sadly died -





































Dusty 'Son of a Preacher Man' Springfield's house at Holland Park, London



















Dusty's Grave at Henley on Thames -



















A few Other famous London Celeb deaths -

Judy Garland died of an overdose of tranquiliser pills at 4 Cadogan Lane, Chelsea, London in 1969




























St Luke's Mews, Notting Hill, London where Paula Yates the late wife of INXS lead singer Michael Hutchence committed suicide on the 17th September 2000.





























AC/DC Lead Singer Bon Scott died in London in 1980, following a heavy drinking session at the Music Machine in Camden with friends.




























Scott was taken to a rather scruffy looking flat belonging to a friend by the name of Alistar Kinnear at 67 Overhill Road, Dulwich, South London. 

Sadly Bon Scott never regained consciousness and was prononced dead the next morning at London's Kings College Hospital.

67 Overhill Road, Dulwich, South London.










Led Zeppelin Drummer John Bonham also died the same year as Bon Scott due to Alcohol consumption, after attending a party at Jimmy Page's house (The Old Mill House) in Clewer, Windsor, which is not far from London. At the coroner's inquest, it emerged that in the 24 hours before he died (September 25, 1980), John Bonham had drunk forty measures of vodka which resulted in pulmonary edema: waterlogging of the lungs caused by inhalation of vomit.


----------



## Argox

interesting thread


----------



## Jaeger

Jaeger said:


> Mama Cass Elliott of The Mamas & the Papas anf Keith Moon of The Who both died in the same room of the same flat at Number 12 at 9 Curzon Place, Curzon Street, London within 4 years of each other. Cass Eliott died in the room in 1974 and Keith Moon in 1978.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curzon_Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde, Lord Henry Wotton lives on Curzon Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curzon Street


----------



## steve5

*Zürich (Switzerland):*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14909452










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14605965










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13938001


----------



## steve5

*Winterthur (Switzerland):*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14008887










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13684264


----------



## Jaeger

- edit


----------



## Mr Bricks

Nice pics but this thread is not about celebities.

Btw Catherine Zeta-Jones is British


----------



## Jaeger

SuomiPoika said:


> Nice pics but this thread is not about celebities.
> 
> Btw Catherine Zeta-Jones is British


Mentioned because she is married to Michael Douglas.


----------



## Taller Better

Catherine Zeta Jones is Welsh, to be specific. 

Scary pictures of Madge... her arms look like chicken legs. She needs a few juicy rib eye steaks with none of the fat cut off, and maybe a plate of lard to boot. She is hot footing it back to New York ASAP, if not sooner. No more pretending to be a London housewife in a pinny and cardigan. Girls from suburban Detroit never sound right when they affect British accents!


----------



## Jaeger

Taller said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones is Welsh, to be specific.
> 
> Scary pictures of Madge... her arms look like chicken legs. She needs a few juicy rib eye steaks with none of the fat cut off, and maybe a plate of lard to boot. She is hot footing it back to New York ASAP, if not sooner. No more pretending to be a London housewife in a pinny and cardigan. Girls from suburban Detroit never sound right when they affect British accents!



Madge should be baned from wearing lycra and leotards uke:


----------



## nordisk celt83

Hmm, another interesting thread in the citytalk forum!
The small city of Cobh on the south coast of Ireland is famous for it's 19th century rowhomes and townhouses. 

[


----------



## nordisk celt83

And then the capital Dublin has a few as well!


----------



## nordisk celt83

However, undoubtedly my favourite rowhomes/townhouses in Dublin are 5minutes walk down the road from my house, in the Dublin suburbs, sorrento terrace.



Front view
















Back view
















Back view from nearby peak
















View from back of the terraces accross dublin bay


----------



## the spliff fairy

^right thats it, I think Im moving to Ireland


----------



## nordisk celt83

the spliff fairy said:


> ^right thats it, I think Im moving to Ireland


If only it were all like that. Move a few miles inland and away from the hills and things get much more mundane!hno: Thankfully, I live in a coastal burb!


----------



## Mollywood

Toronto is condo crazy, so our newer townhouses are attached to condos.

Collage Park townhouses.









One St. Thomas townhouses.


----------



## Taller Better

We don't have the beautiful townhouses of London, Paris or New York, but we have countless examples of mostly two storey ones in Toronto, built by British builders from late Georgian style to Late Victorian style. They were known as "Terraces", and the trend peaked around 1877. All pictures are my own.



























































































they ranged from extremely modest to the more decorative (Second Empire Style)










in many cases the builders replicated pretty much exactly what they had been
building back home in Ireland, England or Scotland:



















In general most Victorian housing in downtown Toronto (and there is a very great deal of it) was built with the houses side by side, even if each house was somewhat different in style:










Here is an example of relatively new townhouses built here in the Georgian style:


----------



## monkeyronin

Istanbul




































Older photo, I believe this area has since been largely renovated, but even then, they look very nice.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^yes, very renovated, as is the whole of central Istanbul.
That my friend is the Rue Francaise area. It now looks like this:



































More rows:







































































more restoration
before:










after:













































modern rows


----------



## Taller Better

^^ OMG. That is positively soul-crushing....


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think theyre better than the highrise variety


----------



## philadweller

Go Atlanta. Looking good. Which parts of Atlanta are they in? Very surprised by Santiago. Always had the impression that it was a new sprawling "American wannabe" city. Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Taller said:


> ^^ OMG. That is positively soul-crushing....


Actually they do have a somewhat interesting look to them......

Not that I would choose them over an older row house.


----------



## jock in da pool

*Some tenement houses in Glasgow and Edinburgh*


----------



## Taller Better

the spliff fairy said:


> I think theyre better than the highrise variety


They are quite possibly very nice to live in, as they are terraced down to allow a great deal of light in and it looks like everyone is house-proud with flowers, etc..... however, I am personally not a fan of the aesthetic of exposed concrete Brutalism, so to me the whole series of the rowhouses looks depressing and, well, for lack of a better word, brutal!


----------



## WeimieLvr

philadweller said:


> Go Atlanta. Looking good. Which parts of Atlanta are they in? Very surprised by Santiago. Always had the impression that it was a new sprawling "American wannabe" city. Forgive my ignorance.


They are all over...Glenwood Park, Atlantic Station, Inman Village, etc.


----------



## city_thing

Glasgow's tenement buildings are fantastic. I spent a lot of time in Glasgow's west end when I was there in 2005 - the area has a great vibe (due mostly to the student population of the area). I loved going out to Ashton Lane.

God Bless Glasgow.


----------



## Tombs

Taller said:


> ^^ OMG. That is positively soul-crushing....


Believe me, it's really not as bad as it looks at first glance. It's brutalism but with a human touch, hard to describe but basically every time i've visited Rowley Way i've had a really warm impression of it. Residents seem happy, good atmosphere and never any trouble. Just seems like a really nice relaxed, chilled out place to live to me. It's also connected to Abbey Road at one end (yes, _the_ real Abbey Road), in a very upmarket neighbourhood.


----------



## the spliff fairy

another Glasgow find:










another London find:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ that is a beautiful hotel. I am assuming it is a modern building? Nicely done..


----------



## the spliff fairy

No, it's an old line of houses. The hotel occupies only a portion of addresses.


----------



## Gerrad

The Rowley townhouses were featured in some movie and for the life of me I can't remember which one. Something about young criminals and a lady that tailors clothing.

Anyway...


----------



## fcarvall

Santiago, Chile

Don't think rowhouses are much of a Hispanic tradition, but because they make sense for crowded cities, Santiago has some... 

Hope you like...





















































































































[/img]




























































































































































































































































[/img]


----------



## the spliff fairy

Bristol























































Bath





































Glasgow


----------



## city_thing

FAR too many photos of Santiago! I didn't need to see every single street in the city.


----------



## cardiff

Bath is definately the most grand!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

Taller said:


> Bob, you must show us some townhouses from Sweden.


Sure. The Swedish ones are really modest.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for posting. They are quite utilitarian, but get the job done! Is wood a common building material for Swedish houses? Is brick often used?


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

/\ I guess wood and plaster are the most common.


----------



## richpol

Here are more from Asia - Manila, Philippines


----------



## williampitt

Here are some more from Australia. As you can see, Australia has some pretty unique variations on the rowhome theme, mostly from the Victorian era. Most are double storey awith prominent verandahs with iron lacework similar to New Orleans architecture. Some have brickwork patterns similar to gothic revival and many feature use of render similar to Nash's terraces in London. 

These are from Australian Terrace Houses blog which posts an example each day from cities around Australia and New Zealand and has an RSS feed.

Melbourne:

























































































































Sydney:









































































Adelaide:

























and elsewhere:


----------



## 540_804

Richmond, VA, USA


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Some Montreal shots that I took


----------



## Kensingtonian

love the variety of rowhomes in Montreal


----------



## edubejar

In France row houses in the strict sense are not common however in Northern France near the Belgium border and the English Channel you can find a style of house sometimes referred to as Maison du Nord (Northern house). They can be found as close to Paris as Saint-Quentin in the Picardie region. However they are more prominent the more north you go and the closer you get to Belgium. They look more like row houses from Belgium or even the Netherlands rather than rowhouses from England or former English colonies.

These are from Lille and Greater Lille. They are not row houses in the strict sense because you don't have a whole row with identical houses however they are typically built with brick like many row houses and they are completely attached and usually perfectly aligned. This makes them more row house than just the occasional attached or semi-detached houses (like in Greater Paris where they are not consistently attached and much less aligned). Also, like true row houses, these in Northeastern France usually have the typical long, narrow garden in the back.

















































































These I got from Google Maps Street View show the less nice style of row houses in Greater Lille. These are in a more working-class neighborhood and these remind me more of rowhouses from rough inner-city neighborhoods in Philly or Baltimore.


----------



## Spookvlieger

New life for this tread.

Rowhomes of my town: Sint-Truiden (pop 40.000), Belgium


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viajante/873271465/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2964171238/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyle_briscoe/3770100072/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3890452253/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkytheneoncat/4237155348/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigjewell/3653234245/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Taller Better

One of my favourite threads back from the Grave!! :yes:


----------



## Taller Better

A brand spanking new townhouse in Toronto, in the tony Yorkville neighbourhood.


----------



## Taller Better

a bump for an interesting old thread!!


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus

Kensington Gate, Glasgow (west)








Twak

Athole Gardens, Glasgow (west)








EvisNB

...and some more 'ordinary' ones
Millbrae Crescent, Glasgow (south)








sgruntiver

Seton Terrace (east)








cheesemonster


----------



## Galro

We don't have any rowhouses worth sharing here in Oslo, however we do have many old townhouses like the OP also asked for, like most european cities. Although we do use more colors than most other cities. 

Majorstua Bolig by Afton_Halloran, on Flickr


2009_1009_Oslo_Gimleveien_No. 20 this side of the green bldg by photor1, on Flickr


Oscars Gate, Oslo by Trevor_Page, on Flickr


Skovveien by acannavo, on Flickr

The simpler kind:

Colorful apartment buildings by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr

PS: Sorry about the bad quality of the pictures.


----------

